# Missing from Lynton Devon



## JLav (18 September 2013)

Missing form Hallslake Farm, Brendon, Lynton, Devon night of 17/18th September

 4 month old Clydesdale x WB/TB colt foal.

 Last night the herd of broodmares, foals and the stallion escaped from the farm and this morning they've all been found except my colt. His mum is with the other horses and doesn't seem to be overly upset which considering her foal is not weaned is rather worrying. He hasn't had much handling and is not halter broken so it would not be easy for someone to have stolen him.

 His breeder has spent most of the day searching for him on his mum hoping the mare would call or maybe take her to him but no joy.

 Local farmers etc have all been asked to keep an eye out.

 Please would anyone who lives in that area and rides over that part of Exmoor keep an eye out for him. We are desparate to know what's happened to him one way or the other.


----------



## munch_84 (20 September 2013)

Have you had any luck? Poor little chap!


----------



## abitodd (20 September 2013)

I live less than a mile away. I have been out hacking twice today(once past the farm) but saw nothing untoward. I was not looking because I did not know he was missing. I will ask around and keep a lookout tomorrow. There are still loads of tourists walking in the area and a supportive,helpful community. Someone will spot him soon.


----------



## JLav (20 September 2013)

Thank you abitodd. 

I am coming down tomorrow (I live in Kent) but have been keeping in touch with Liz, his breeder and owner of Hallslake Farm several times a day, but still there is no sign of him anywhere. We have told as many people as possible and would just ask that you can spread the word to anyone you know or see out and about in the area. I am beginning to lose hope that we'll find him to be honest. :-(


----------



## abitodd (20 September 2013)

When you get here you will see that it is quite likely he has joined one of the nearby herds on the moor. Horses,cows and sheep frequently escape in this area because it is so difficult to get fence posts in.Some move up to the moor,others mooch about and graze the verges  (or have a jolly down to the village!) 
The hunt should be about somewhere tomorrow so someone may spot him.Word should have spread and if anyone is looking after him(also quite likely- and there are plenty of remote farms with no internet ) they will soon be told where he belongs.
I will ask the walkers visiting the nearby tea room to keep a lookout.
Keep us updated please and try and stay positive.


----------



## JLav (23 September 2013)

Just to let you know he is still missing but there is now a £500 reward offered by the Insurers for info leading to his safe return. Please keep looking. Still can't work out how he would have got separated from his mum!


----------

